# Starkes Knacken im Sound



## Elyssia (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo 
Seit einigen Tagen habe ich, wenn ich WOW spiele, ein starkes Knistern im Ton. Das betrifft leider nicht nur die Hintergrundmusik und Gräusche, sondern jedes Soundelement. (Auch TS und wenn ich den Ton auf Stumm schalte und eine Musik CD im Hintergrund laufen habe). Sobald ich dann die WIN Taste drücke und WOW nur noch im Hintergrund läuft, funktioniert der Ton wieder einwandfrei.( Selbst der WOW Sound, wenn ich einen Haken an "Sound im Hintergrund" mache) 

System: 
Intel Core 2 Duo 6400 
Geforce 8800 GTS 
G-Skill 2048-KIT MB RAM PC 6400/800 CL 5 
ASUS P5B Deluxe 
Onboard Sound 
WIN Vista 64 BIT Home Basic 

Das Problem trat auf einmal auf, ohne daß ich irgend einen Patch oder irgendwas anderes aufgespielt habe . Mitten beim Spielen war es auf einmal da. 

Ich habe im Internet gesucht, und zu dem Problem gabs schon einige ältere Threads. Ich habe alle Lösungsvorschläge ausprobiert, leider ohne Erfolg. Danach habe ich den Onboard Sound durch eine Soundkarte meines alten Rechners testweise ersetzt, das Knistern aber war immer noch da. Zum Schluss habe ich den PC formatiert und WOW neu aufgespielt. Aber auch danach habe ich immer noch dieses knistern. (Ich habe nach der Neuinstallation weder TS noch Addons aufgespielt) 

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen 

mfg 
Alex


----------



## Carcharoth (15. Mai 2008)

Mach in den Soundoptionen mal den Haken rein bei "Hardware-Sound" oder wie das Ding auch immer heisst.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elyssia (15. Mai 2008)

Ich habe schon alles im Spiel, was in den Grafik und Soundoptionen einstellbar ist, ausprobiert. Das bringt alles nichts. Habe außerdem die Tips in verschiedenen Foren mit Set Sound.... im WTF/config ausprobiert. Auch das funktionierte nicht.


----------



## gOOvER (16. Mai 2008)

Das Problem habe ich bei meinem USB Headset auch. Ich tippe auf unausgereifte Vista Treiber, denn das Problem hab ich unter XP nicht.


----------



## Windhawk (16. Mai 2008)

gOOvER schrieb:


> Das Problem habe ich bei meinem USB Headset auch. Ich tippe auf unausgereifte Vista Treiber, denn das Problem hab ich unter XP nicht.



jo /sign gOOvER un so.... hatt exact das gleiche Problem mit meinem Logitech USB-Headset bis ich XP installiert hab oO 
...
I love you Microsoft :-*


----------



## Ungwale (30. Mai 2008)

Ich hatte heute genau das selbe problem und habe festgestellt, dass dieser verzerrte sound verschwindet, wenn man in den grafik(!)einstellungen die "bodenobjektdichte" fast bis ganz auf "niedrig" stellt...zumindest bei mir. Alle anderen grafikeinstellungen kann ich bis auf maximum stellen, nur eben dieses "bodenobjektdichte" darf höchstens auf die zweitniedrigste stufe eingestellt werden. 
Das ist bedauerlich, höchst merkwürdig...aber es scheint (bis jetzt!) zu funktionieren....warum auch immer?!


----------



## Hérault (30. Mai 2008)

gOOvER schrieb:


> Das Problem habe ich bei meinem USB Headset auch. Ich tippe auf unausgereifte Vista Treiber, denn das Problem hab ich unter XP nicht.



/sign

Vista ist einfach nur das letzte!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was sich allein in sämtlichen PC-Technik-Foren an Treiber, Software etc pp Problemen solcher Art in Bezug auf Vista anhäuft...Wahnsinn!


----------



## gOOvER (30. Mai 2008)

Ich habe mal ein wenig gegoogled und festgestellt, das das Problem bei Microsoft zu suchen ist. Es gibt sehr viele User die das Problem mit dem Knacken haben. Ich habe auch schon mal einen Bugreport an MS geschickt, aber bisher keine Antwort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

